# Audiogon and Videogon experience?



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I picked up a Marantz SR6200 6.1 receiver (www.videogon.com) and a pair of Paradigm Studio Reference 40s (www.audiogon.com) second-hand. I really couldn't beat the price anywhere. Since these are individuals buying and selling, and used equipment is bought at your own risk, there was a bit of a gamble in both. Luckily, everything was in excellent condition.

Has anyone else had good, bad or ugly experiences with audiogon or videogon? Where you buying or selling? Did you find advantages or disadvantages relative to Ebay?


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I have bought and sold on Audiogon. Most of my experiences are good though I have had a couple attempts to scam me through counterfeit cashiers checks - really no fault of Audiogon though. For audio gear I find it much more user friendly than EBay.

Videogon has been mostly a waste of time for me (even though it was free).


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've used both both ways and had very good experiences. Just use common sense and make sure you're protected.

As a general rule, I usually ask for current photos and serial numbers, then call the mfg. to ensure that they are indeed valid serial numbers and not listed as stolen merchandise with them. Saved me once, actually. If the other party is not willing to supply the information, just walk away.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I love Audiogon... bought and sold quite a bit there... all positive experiences thus far. You can find some really good deals there and I highly recommend shopping and selling there.

I only accept PayPal when I sell items there... it keeps me protected.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

> I only accept PayPal when I sell items there... it keeps me protected.


Same here after a couple check-scam attempts.


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I had a different experience, I was trying to purchase a Marantz AVR-550 pre/pro. I E-mailed a total of three different people selling that same type of pre/pro but none of them replied back. I even tried to contact to the web master of the site. He was not much help.

So after two months of E-mailing and waiting I went else ware. Strange....


----------



## Spridle (Sep 5, 2007)

I have bought on Audiogon with good experiences. Just get comfortable with the seller first.

Videogon was a different experience. I tried to buy an item and the seller flaked out. I also tried to post a wanted listing there that never showed up on line. I tried numerous times to contact their accounting dept. and webmaster with no response. They kept the $6 that was charged to my credit card.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I have done both on Audiogon, but have no experience with Videogon. I have never had a single problem with any seller or buyer or what I bought or sold there. Just, as the replies above say; use common sense and protect yourself...it is really easy to do so you know!
However, let me state that those experiences are in sharp contrast to a number of problems I have encountered on both ebay and Craig's List, both of which you must seemingly behave as if you're alone in a jungle of predators to merely survive. Audiogon (in my experience) is almost entirely made up of serious audiophiles that love to get on the phone and converse openly about theirs, yours and the worlds equipment: They're hobbyists who believe as I do that there are serious differences in equipment other than prices!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

I've bought on audiogon and was satisfied. From what I saw lately, for hifi gear, people are asking more on video than audiogon. I don't know for video gear. I could be the other way around.


----------

